# What is the highest speed clocked on your board



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I took a GPS to the mountain once during hardpack, groomed conditions. (Alpine carver here.) It read consistently at 27 mph on one of the green runs, and 37 mph on one of the blues. On the steeper blue dips, I couldn't foucs on the GPS and the slope at the same time. Guessing low 40's there. The blacks were faster yet, and I couldn't bear to take my eyes off the run for 2 or 3 seconds to focus on the GPS to get a single readout. Guessing high 40's to low 50's. 

Years ago, I did a Super G race on a blue/black run during icy conditions. Based on the times and length of the run, we estimated speeds around 50-55 mph.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

112 mph. It was in the back of my car, on RT 93, coming home from Sunday River.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

40-50 mph at stratton.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

AAA, I have a gps. with memory I just reset it at the top and look at top speed at the bottom.

So what is a respectable top speed for the average guy? I was thinking like 60 would be my top speed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

thats all ya do, reset on the chair ride up.. =] but if you have fast undulations of speed it wont register..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

66mph using a GPS. I think you can give or take 5-10mph with one of those. I do know it was plenty fast and I would rather not hit a tree or a lift tower at that speed.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Catman, Unfortunately, my GPS has no means to record an average or top speed. Only reads current speed, so you have to look at it on the fly. It's at least accurate, based on comparisons with my truck's speedometer.

To me at least, anything over 40 mph is "movin'". Based on my day with the GPS, I can only guess my fastest / peak, "Holy shit, hang onto your hat" speeds have been perhaps in the low-mid 60s. I wonder if any of the alpine ski-specific watches have GPS ability to measure and record peak speeds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

AAA said:


> Catman, Unfortunately, my GPS has no means to record an average or top speed. Only reads current speed, so you have to look at it on the fly. It's at least accurate, based on comparisons with my truck's speedometer.
> 
> To me at least, anything over 40 mph is "movin'". Based on my day with the GPS, I can only guess my fastest / peak, "Holy shit, hang onto your hat" speeds have been perhaps in the low-mid 60s. I wonder if any of the alpine ski-specific watches have GPS ability to measure and record peak speeds.


anything over 40 really ups the pucker factor, at one point right before i hopped into a steeper part i was doin 15-20, at the bottom it felt like 40-50 you pick up speed on a snowboard fast if you straight line it


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

My gps. is like .5 mile per hour on average off.Our lifts run at 4.5 Yeh I said 4.5 soooo slow and my gps is right on and in my truck it stays within about 1 mile per hour.

Megladon,
Your right 40 is way fast! and on my mountian there is a totally fat area right in the middle of a speed run that really adds to the pucker factor!!!!


----------

